# Wood kennel floor?



## Sam H

Looks like I am going to build a kennel , especially since I am considering another Britt in the coming year......

What are your thoughts on a wood floor system (5/4" x 6") treated deck flooring on 2"x6"or 2"x4" frame directly on the ground...waste build up/wasp/etc...I will have water hose at the kennel...Cleaning will not be an issue??should I be concerned with these or no problem??

BTW...Couldn't bacteria be controlled w/fungicide wash??

Thanks

Sam


----------



## george hancox

I tryed the wood floor and it was more problems then it was worth.I just switched to cement and makes life a lot easier.It also was a worry about bacteria getting in the wood and stayng there.


----------



## chris mcdaniel

I have two kennels off the ground 1 is  1" x12" oak boards and other is from pine boards works great wash out and keep going,brother in law runs a saw mill so have access to wood easily i painted the pine boards and the oak will outlast the dogs and me probably


----------



## cabinetjedi

I have two runs using 5/4 treated on 2"x4" frame on a slight hill , structurally it's  sound .The lowest corner is on the ground and the highest corner up at 4-5 feet , if doing it over I would raise the low corner up some to be able to remove or spread bedding material that has sifted down over time. I would suggest spacing the decking boards  1 1/2 " to 2" apart. I rinse the runs daily , once a month or so I put lime in the run and wash , more often in the summer. I initially had the side panels of the runs attatched on the deck but came back and raised them up using 2"x4"x8" blocks this helped in cleaning a lot.This system has worked well for me.


----------



## Nimrod71

I have used 5/4 decking for my kennels since 1990.  One still has the original floor.  Works great just wash out daily and bleach ever so often.  My 2 labs lived on wood for over 14 yrs before they died.


----------



## muckalee

I would love to see some pictures guys.  Get out that camera and post some pictures of your kennels!!!


----------



## Luke0927

Well until I can build a nice shop I had the wood and thats what I did...I have a 10 x 30 deck with my kennels on I just wash them off and throw lime up under them they are up at the edge of the woods on our property.


----------



## Sam H

Luke0927 said:


> Well until I can build a nice shop I had the wood and thats what I did...I have a 10 x 30 deck with my kennels on I just wash them off and throw lime up under them they are up at the edge of the woods on our property.



How long have you had them?(you did use 5/4" x 6")Was it didrectly on the ground?....No problem with bacteria build up or smell?


----------



## Luke0927

They have been up about 5 years I have 3 kennels sitting on it...I built the bands and joist out of pressure treaded 2x6 on blocks the front is almost on the ground but the back is probably 3' high, but the floors is all ruff saw lumber we had spaced out about 1.5-2" per board.....Its now time to replace a few boards but its mostly from the dogs tearing at them.  To me the smell is not bad is smells like dog kennel You can put lime out under it, but they are not sitting by the house.  2 dogs are good about going in the corner if the one even goes he will usually hold it I have another one though thats pretty nasty goes where ever...I just scrape them out then wash down and clorox it every couple months.


Now I will say I just build my new house on the same property and I have another kennel hopefully in a couple years going to have a shed off the side of a building with poured concret slick finished with a 12" pipe cut in half sitting in front of the concret so I can was them into that and then drain into a septic.  Have 5x10 runs on it.


----------



## jimbo4116

Build off the ground, use slats for flooring, then put a second floor made of treated plywood 9 inches or so under the slats.

You can manipulate the plywood to carry off waste where you want it to go.


----------



## Nimrod71

I built my first wood floored kennel 16 years ago and it is standing with the original floor, it does need to be replaced and I will do while on vacation next month.  I have a 4 stand alone kennels 4 ft wide by 16 ft. long the floor is 30 inches off the gound and one 4 run with runs 3 ft. wide and 16 ft. long.  I built them with all treated lumber and 4 x 4 post.  the floor is 5/4 X 6 decking boards.  I wish out every day and spray with clorox once a month.  As for waste and smell, it depends on how much work you want to do and it you want to shovel poop.  I have had two labs on these floors and they didn't have any problems with bones or joints as I have seen with concrete floors.


----------

